# transfer transfer transfer .... so many questions.



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

Titles pretty much speak for itself.  

I'm currently doing my RESERVE ( part time ) BMQ right now.  When I first wanted to join back last year , I really thought about Officer , and going back to school , had everything planned out perfectly.  Unfortunately , things don't always go your way.  So long story short I had to reconsider everything , and I decided that Officer was not for me ( not right now , maybe never but that's an whole other ballgame ).  So now I decided to go the NCM way ( as far as my BMQ I was already signed up as NCM wanted to switch to Officer after my PP1 ).  So for the current BMQ it doesn't change anything.  Now here comes the problems : I would probably have to move away from my town ( Trois-rivières ) to Quebec city ( about 1h00 , 1h15 away ).  So I wanted to transfer from my current unit to a unit in Quebec.  

But the more I think of it the more I think I would prefer being in Infantry.  But now that I decided to leave my current university degree to go NCM , I am thinking about joining the Regular force.  So now here are the questions:

1 ) Should I ask for a transfer AFTER my PP1 is done as an Gunner eventhought I'm thinking of switching to Infantry ?

2 ) Should I ask for a UNIT transfer and do my PP1 as an Infantry Soldier rather than doing my Artillery PP1 this summer ?

3 ) Should I ask for a COMPONENT transfer to join the Regular force before doing anything else ?



So as you can see I'm kinda lost in all the administrative paperwork ( one of the big reason why I don't see myself an Officer )  I don't know if I should transfer unit , or component or just leave my unit and sign directly as an infantry soldier.  Will my BMQ still be good eventhought it's only a 13 WEEKEND BMQ.  Some people told me that if I'm not PP1 Qualified they would send me back to basic in ST-JEAN if ever I went REG force.  Is this true ??


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

krimynal said:
			
		

> Titles pretty much speak for itself.
> I'm currently doing my RESERVE ( part time ) BMQ right now.  When I first wanted to join back last year , I really thought about Officer , and going back to school , had everything planned out perfectly.  Unfortunately , things don't always go your way.  So long story short I had to reconsider everything , and I decided that Officer was not for me ( not right now , maybe never but that's an whole other ballgame ).  So now I decided to go the NCM way ( as far as my BMQ I was already signed up as NCM wanted to switch to Officer after my PP1 ).  So for the current BMQ it doesn't change anything.  Now here comes the problems : I would probably have to move away from my town ( Trois-rivières ) to Quebec city ( about 1h00 , 1h15 away ).  So I wanted to transfer from my current unit to a unit in Quebec.
> But the more I think of it the more I think I would prefer being in Infantry.  But now that I decided to leave my current university degree to go NCM , I am thinking about joining the Regular force.  So now here are the questions:
> 1 ) Should I ask for a transfer AFTER my PP1 is done as an Gunner eventhought I'm thinking of switching to Infantry ?
> ...



Well you are all over the board here, so you need to decide, exactly what it is that you want to do.  I will provide you with two answers only, which I am sure will impact on your future decision:

a.  You can apply for a Component Transfer but the process is VERY VERY VERY long.  So expect to wait anywhere from 1 year to as long as 3-4 years and that's even if you should happen to be selected.

b.  ***IMPORTANT***  If you decide to up and quit your unit outright, with the intention of just re-applying for the Regular Force and you have NOT completed your QL3/DP1/PP1 what ever it's called in your case, you cannot re-apply to the CF until 12 months after the date that you were Released from the Reserve Force.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

If I decided to apply for infantry but I was qualified for artillery would it be the same process ?? ( wait 12 months ) .. because I am going for my sq+pp1 this summer so by september I would be qualified as a gunner.  Would I be able to leave my current unit then switch to regular infantry ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2014)

A CT combined with an OT (occupational transfer) would likely take longer than a straight CT from PREs "trade A" to Reg Force "trade A".


----------



## RedcapCrusader (29 Jan 2014)

While we're on the topic of transfers, as a Reservist,,how would I go about doing an OT in the PRes.? I have a new job offer coming in and it does not allow me to stay in my current trade.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2014)

RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> While we're on the topic of transfers, as a Reservist,,how would I go about doing an OT in the PRes.? I have a new job offer coming in and it does not allow me to stay in my current trade.



There is a CFAO on the process, the # isn't jumping out at me.  There are likely some Bridage level policies as well, so might be a good idea to ask at your ROR.


----------



## DAA (29 Jan 2014)

krimynal said:
			
		

> If I decided to apply for infantry but I was qualified for artillery would it be the same process ?? ( wait 12 months ) .. because I am going for my sq+pp1 this summer so by september I would be qualified as a gunner.  Would I be able to leave my current unit then switch to regular infantry ?



Like Eye In the Sky has mentioned, chances are it may take longer and it will also involve additional training if you were to be accepted.



			
				RedcapCrusader said:
			
		

> While we're on the topic of transfers, as a Reservist,,how would I go about doing an OT in the PRes.? I have a new job offer coming in and it does not allow me to stay in my current trade.



Speak with your Unit Orderly Room.  They should be able to assist you in submitting an OT.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> A CT combined with an OT (occupational transfer) would likely take longer than a straight CT from PREs "trade A" to Reg Force "trade A".




but if I'd rather be in Infantry.  Right now I'm in artillery , so should I do a OT , CT or simply Leave my unit after having some training done then re=apply for reg force infantry ?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

I don't think it is a very difficult matter for you to change from one Reserve unit in the Province to another in another city in that same Province.  You will not be leaving the Division.  As your training is not to a higher level than DP 1, you likely will have no problems changing Trades.  Your only problems that have to be faced, are to be accepted into a Reserve unit in your new location, and having the losing CO and the gaining CO both agree to transfer you.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

yeah that's why some people told me I would be better off just leaving the unit once I'm qualified and then just reapply as a NCM in the regular force for infantry.  While finding a civy job in the mean time.  But then some people told me about days , I had to have a certain amount of days on to be "valid" as a Gunner and not have to go back and do QMB again .... Which I am not sure about ....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jan 2014)

1.  releasing is never a smart choice if your goal it to be in the PRes or Regs.  Once out, you never know if you will get back in.  Don't do it unless you have no desire to be in the CAF.

2.  OTing in the PRes is easier than in the Regs.  

3.  CTing or CT/OTing is never a guarunteee.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

krimynal said:
			
		

> yeah that's why some people told me I would be better off just leaving the unit once I'm qualified and then just reapply as a NCM in the regular force for infantry.  While finding a civy job in the mean time.  But then some people told me about days , I had to have a certain amount of days on to be "valid" as a Gunner and not have to go back and do QMB again .... Which I am not sure about ....



You will not have to redo QMB (BMQ); unless you have been out for over ten years.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

so many different version ...... would it be a good idea to call my Recruiting center tomorrow ?? see the best way with them ?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2014)

krimynal said:
			
		

> so many different version ...... would it be a good idea to call my Recruiting center tomorrow ?? see the best way with them ?



Once you have been enrolled into the Reserves, the CFRC has NOTHING to do with you.


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once you have been enrolled into the Reserves, the CFRC has NOTHING to do with you.


¸

good to know


----------



## krimynal (29 Jan 2014)

well I'll try to figure it out , and hopefully everything will turn out great


----------



## krimynal (30 Jan 2014)

is it true that if I asked my unit for a transfer they might make me wait longer just because I am asking a different job in the regular ?? and when I am waiting for the transfer , can I still apply for optional course ? like driver , comms , etc. ?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jan 2014)

krimynal said:
			
		

> is it true that if I asked my unit for a transfer they might make me wait longer just because I am asking a different job in the regular ?? and when I am waiting for the transfer , can I still apply for optional course ? like driver , comms , etc. ?



No it is not true.  It is a matter of whom you ask and what their personality is.  

If you are transferring, it is highly unlikely that your unit will put you on a course.


----------



## krimynal (30 Jan 2014)

alright so even if I decided to change unit to become in a unit of Infantry instead of one of Artillery to try to make the transfer faster , it wouldn't change a thing ? since in any of the case they would not let me do any courses.  

Someone just told me that "I had to trust the system" and that it was the ONLY way too go .... so I guess I will have to wait X amount of years to switch ! thanks for the info !


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Jan 2014)

This isnt' complicated.

1.  If you want to transfer to an infantry Pres unit, ask someone who is in your CofC at your present unit about it.

2.  if you don't want to transfer to another unit/occupation in the Pres...hold tight and wait for your courses.


----------

